# Creepy cocktails



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Mixed Drink Recipe For: Zombie
Ingredients:
2 1/2 oz Light Rum
1 oz Jamaica Rum
1/2 oz 151-proof Rum
1/2 oz Apricot-flavored Brandy
1 oz Unsweetened Pineapple Juice
Juice of 1 Lime
Juice of 1 Small Orange
2 tsp Powdered Sugar
1 oz Passion Fruit Syrup
Crushed Ice

Mixed Drink Recipe For: Bloody Mary
Ingredients:
1 1/2 oz Vodka
3 oz Tomato Juice
1 dash Lemon Juice
1/2 tsp Worcestershire Sauce
2-3 drops Tabasco Sauce
1 sprinkle Salt
1 dash pepper Pepper
Ice

Mixed Drink Recipe For: Death In A Glass
Ingredients:
2 OZ VODKA
2 OZ CROWN ROYAL
2 OZ 151 RUM
2 OZ TEQUILLA
2 OZ SPRITE

Mixed Drink Recipe For: Fog Blower
Ingredients:
1 1/2 oz Light Rum
1/2 oz Brandy
1/2 oz Gin
1 1/2 oz Orange Juice
1/2 oz Lemon Juice
1 1/2 tsp Orgeat Syrup
1 oz Sweet Sherry
Ice

Mixed Drink Recipe For: One-Eyed Pirate
Ingredients:
1 oz Absolut Vodka
1 oz Cuervo gold tequila
3 oz captain Morgans Rum
grenadine
Orange juice
hawaiian punch
ice

Mixed Drink Recipe For: The Monster
Ingredients:
1 OZ Tequila
5 OZ Citrus
3 OZ Rum
1 OZ Bourbon
4 OZ Beer
Ice

And a great page for hors' devours: Link


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sound great - thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Lilly's Wapaghoulie*

1 bottle vodka
1 bottle-whiskey
1 bottle-brandy
1/2 to 3/4 bottle sloe gin
2 large frozen oj- mix with 1 can water only
3 -2 litre white soda

mix all and watch out

if any left over freeze and it makes a great slush


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanksfolks


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*Black Witch*
ingredients: 
• 1/2 oz. pineapple juice 
• 1 1/2 oz. gold rum 
• 1 tsp. apricot brandy 
• 1 tsp. dark rum 
Mixing instructions: 
Mix all ingredients with cracked ice in a shaker or blender and strain into a chilled cocktail glass.

*White Witch*
ingredients: 
• 1/2 cup vanilla ice cream 
• 1 oz. vodka 
• 1 oz. white crème de cacao 
Mixing instructions: 
Mix all ingredients in a blender at low speed for 10 seconds. Spoon into a chilled sherbet glass or wine goblet.

*Frisky Witch*
ingredients: 
1 oz. Vodka 
1 oz. Sambuca (black Sambuca, preferably) 
Mixing instructions: 
Pour over ice in an old-fashioned glass and stir. Garnish with a black licorice stick.

*Black Cat*
ingredients:
• 1 oz. Schnapps, black cherry 
• 1 1/2 oz. Vodka 
• 2 oz. Cola 
• 2 oz.Cranberry Juice 
Mixing instructions:
Stir everything together with ice in a highball glass. Garnish with a mandarin orange slice if available.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ooooo. That Black Cat sounds yummy!


----------

